# Skipjack



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Has anyone ever caught skipjack at the warm water in abeerdeen when the river is this high. Its 31.5 cincy level. Thats not real bad, but I have never done well with them when it is over 30.0


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

How much do you charge? By the pound or for each fish.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I would be interested in buying skips as well.


----------



## amazing189 (May 21, 2004)

It's about 35' down there now. I was down there a couple weeks ago & it was about 32'-33'. We caught about three on sabiki rigs in about an hour (the first time I'd ever used them). If you need to buy some frozen skips, there is a tackle shop (I'm not sure of the name) on Kings Mills Road in Kings Mills that keeps them. 
Good Luck, 
Danny


----------



## ohiocatchaser (Jan 30, 2005)

I heard from an unreliable source that some decent amount of skip has been being caught at Aberdeen. Can anyone confirm this??? Thanks in advance


----------



## whitebass (Apr 18, 2004)

I know this might sound crazy but about 10 years ago below the greenlawn dam in columbus I caught a fish that i had never seen b-4 . I took it up to the bait store and the guy didn't even know. he said it looked like something in the carp family. I called odnr in columbus and after 2 days the game officals calle dme back and asked me a few questions and told me it sounded like a skipjack. I had never heard of that in my life. I was catching whitebass and all of a sudden It looked like I caught a baby tarpon. It jumped and ran as fast as lightning. It was fun as hell. I only caught one but you guys catch a bunch. I can only imagine how fun that would be. I have to come down and try my luck. I would appreciate a few suggestions if possible. What lb. test and what lures. I use 4lb and twisters for whitebass, is it the same for the skipjacks?
Thanks in advance
Bryan


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

If the water is fairly clear should be ok,good luck guys.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I have caught tons of skipjacks out of the Ohio River but in all my days of fishing I have only caught one skipjack out of the Scioto River. I just don't think there are as many of them there.

Jake


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Use heavier line for a skippy rig, at least 10#, 14# is better. Make a rig, tie a fw small jigs on it, a swivel to tie to your main line, maybe 8#. If you use lighter line on your rig, you will spend too much time retieing it & cutting as you won't be able to untangle the mess. Skippies like to do acrobatics, and spinns, you get a couple on & you'll see real quick.
No telling about Aberdeen, they can be thick one day, or one hour & nothing more. just have to be there at the right time. It's a hit/miss proposition.


----------



## ohiocatchaser (Jan 30, 2005)

Mrfishohio.....you ever have any trouble with skips not hitting a colored line?? Such as solar green or any other colored line! Thanks!!


----------

